# Shy-Sharp



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

At what point in a puppy's development have you seen it turn shy-sharp? Red flags...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a pup that was returned to my breeder(litter mate to my male). She was mellow and reserved as a pup. By 14wks she was biting the person that took her. She was returned at 5mo and at 6mo I took her as a last ditch effort because the breeder was going euthanize her. I worked to build her confidence and then my wife wanted to keep her.

At 16mo she's still very spooky but much much better around people as long as they are calm. I don't trust her not to bite so she is muzzled when out in public.

This dog still has issues, last night she lit up at a pallet of sod in a neighbor's yard. She's a very good house pet. Quiet, mild mannered and obedient. She used to show fear aggression at approaching people and because of that gets walked in the early morning or late evening to avoid people.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

A few times come to mind Howard: Having specifically raised puppies for the 15 years or so for Police Work. I tend to either breed or select at times for that edge, as I find it a useful tool on the street.

So from a perspective of yours: I would first ask myself, what was the intention of this breeding? Do these genetics produce edgy dogs with good confidence? Kind of an oxy moronic statement as most of us know shy or sharp reaction are based in fear. It is a survival tool in the dog. However, many dogs are strong enough to power through it.

Example: When I first brought in Border Patrol pups and dogs many moons ago. I was a little put off by how sharp the pups were and what a pain in the butt it was taking this barking puppy everywhere. Once, I found a drive that I could power them through their shyness with it got better. Like a ball or food. I would then play these tug games or food hunt games in busy places. It is essential as well to always be the consistant leader, as this will bring confidence to your pup. Nothing to fear if alpha is clearly in charge.

With my breedings, I will notice this pup as early as four weeks old. First to bark, first to growl, etc..... This pup is now in the hands of my kids. Constant positive stimulation to noise and constant interuptions into his sleep and life with positive turnouts. Like if I find him sleeping, he is woken up and feed immediately. Before that adrenaline has a chance to race through his body, he is rewarded with food.

As they age, you must notice intently do you have a puppy that is forward moving even through the hackling or growling. These pups I make the kids handle a ton. Because a dog like this can turn around with his teeth if touched from behind in drive.

I believe with proper raising the pup can be ok, I have one hear now. He bite folks at four months old and scared people. He is still a little shy and will not let you pet him the first time you meet him. But, he is no longer aggressive. Just a really loving dog who is empowered and secure with his pack. Once, he meets you for the first time, he will never forget you and be your friend the next time and give you affection and accept it. You can only band aid genetics so much. This pup is an ideal PPD dog for a family who doesnt want a killer, just an alert dog and playmate.

Bryan


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We had a white German Shepherd that came here to do PP training and it was shy-sharp. Spooky as all get out! It would put up a NICE defensive show and after that it would pop off the bite sleeve as if electric was flowing through it. Poor genetics were at work there, even though the owner did a nice job of trying to get the dog out of that flaky stage. Never did allow it to come back for more PP training. [-X I've never produced any Border Collies which were "edge monsters." I have seen some that were basket whack jobs!:sad:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always looked at "sharp-shy" as the beginning of fear biting/panic biting.
In very young pups it can show up as strong avoidance. The biting comes quickly when the pup realizes it has no way out.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I like a dog with a little edge but something that has to be coddled along is junk in my opinion. They usually put on a great show but when the pressure is turned up there gone. There are getting to be plenty of nice pups born here in the US that I wouldn't bother to piss around with a head cases. Years ago the Germans would sell us there junk adult dogs like this and we in turn would donate them to police departments.
To the op Whats your intention for a pup like this.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I think “sharpness” is one of those words in dog training that has soooooo many definitions.…. and EVERYONE tends to have a different one. I’m with Bryan, it’s a trait that I want to see a degree of in a dog, especially a PSD candidate. The word “sharp-shy” implies such a negative connotation.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe instead of sharp-shy, how about a higher level of suspicion-in a good way?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Agreed that sharpness covers a mile of description. 
The basic word "sharp dog", to me, is a dog that responds to a stimulus with aggression. From there is where the mile of description comes in. 
You can get strong, forward aggression from a dog that is called sharp. That's the top end, desirable sharp dog.
The other end of the spectrum is the sharp-shy dog. That's the fear biter.
Sharpness is defence/fear/nerves/aggression. The degree or % of each determines if you've got a great working dog or a G&S dog. (Gun and Shovel)
Now back to the op's question. 
When do you breeders see/feel that this starts to show itself in puppies.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> or a G&S dog. (Gun and Shovel)


LMAO!!! That's sooooo un-PC Bob!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Have I ever mentioned that PC sucks?!!! :grin:


----------

